# follow up on skin concerns ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

A few months ago I asked about skin cancers because I had a couple of spots on my back that were worrying me. Some of you urged me to see a dermatologist; so I was finally able to do so.

The dermatologist I decided to see was a specialist in skin cancers as I was certain (after researching spots on the internet) that is what I had. This doctor examined every spot he could find on me and told me it was "not" skin cancer. It was "seborrheic keratoses" and simply comes with age in some families. He told me to use skin lotions! ROFL

I started putting "Eucerin" salve (a nice moisturizing creme) on the spots and I can already see a difference. My mind is at ease! 

Just wanted to say thank you for urging me to see the doctor. It is real nice to know my worry was without cause.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

_Good to hear!_


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> It was "seborrheic keratoses" and simply comes with age in some families. He told me to use skin lotions! ROFL
> 
> I started putting "Eucerin" salve (a nice moisturizing creme) on the spots and I can already see a difference. My mind is at ease!


I had dozens of solar keratoses pop up in my mid 20s on my arms and face from too many hours sun burning at the pool in my childhood. Back then there were dozens and dozens of them that developed into bleeding sores. Instead of freezing them or lasering them, they gave me a script called efudex (sp) that was some sort of chemotherapy agent to put on them. They did go away quickly. Back then it cost $130, but was painless and cheaper than having them surgically removed or lasered, or frozen, etc. Plus I had dozens of the spots, so it would have been a lot of freezing to get rid of them all.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=effudex&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=lyq&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&sa=X&ei=tprbTerAJoSRgQf0xs3_Dw&ved=0CB4QvgUoAA&q=effudex&nfpr=1&biw=1280&bih=598&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=880bd2161016ed04[/ame]

So, forward almost 30yrs, and I developed them on my legs. They start as small raised spots then develop into little bleeding sores that don't go away, get bigger, and eventually they can develop into basal carcinomas. But, now, 30ys later, my mindset has changed. I have a great aversion to any chemotherapy type agents, so I didn't want to try effudex again. This time, I used Frankincense oil. And they do go away with just a few applications. The spots that had developed into bleeding sores took more applications of the oil while the ones that were just starting out as spots/bumps went away with just one or two applications. If they hadn't gone away, I would have had them frozen, but they did. I have one left on my R leg now that has healed over, stopped spotting blood. I'm going to put some more oil in it for a few more days until it is gone. I had a couple dozen of these solar keratoses on my legs, and now only 1 left just by using frankincense oil. It might work on your type of keratoses too because seborrheic keratoses aren't the start of a skin cancer. I would assume they are easier to get rid of than the solar ones? 
That's just a thought. If the eucerin doesn't get rid of them, I would try frankincense essential oil. I know it gets rid of the prebasal carcinoma solar keratoses.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mekasmom, thank you so much. I will call around to the pharmacies and health food stores to see if any of the locals sell "Frankinsense Oil". I will also contact my dermatologist and see about getting a RX for the "efudex".

My spots show up as small flat moles; then start itching. The only ones that make a sore are the ones I scratch. After awhile, the scab that had been itching just comes off. (The specialist saw 2 of those spots last Tuesday and said they are definately benign; not cancerous or anything to worry about.) 

Again, thank you so much for th einformation.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I have those, too. Sometimes they itch but other than that don't cause problems unless clothing is rubbing against them. I've had a couple frozen off and it was not painful at all. It took a few weeks for it to finally fall off.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just spent half an hour calling around local shops in an attempt to find Frankinsense Oil. No luck. 

Does anyone know how it is made? Maybe I can grow and make my own.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FRANKINCENSE-Yo...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1bd10fe8

Just go to Ebay and type it in. You will find many brands. Young Living is the brand I use.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks mekasmom


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I had these also and for a few years got them frozen off in the winter so they would be gone for the summer as they look so awful when you wear shorts. Then apparently I started taking "something" that made them all go away. Sure wish I knew what vitamin/herb/supplement it is.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad you have peace of mind now. Those are the best words to hear from a doctor: "Oh, it's nothing!"


----------

